# Vetvits Flexi Joints



## magfo (Dec 10, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience of these tablets for dogs?

Roxy was having her regular pedigree joint care chew but has taken a dislike to them for some odd reason, and i'm very concerned that she will ache badly with nothing.

She already seems to be a little slower and unsure about sitting down. I'm taking her to the vets tonight to see if there is anything else she should be having, but just wondered for now if anyone had used them and what the results had been.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

GWF NUTRITION JOINT AID FOR DOGS 2KG - SAVE ONLINE AT GJW TITMUSS.

I have been told by several people that this stuff is brilliant, I'm going to get some for my dog. A bit pricey but if it works it's worth it


----------



## maggiemoo (Feb 3, 2009)

The Vetvits Flexi Joints, have helped quite a few of the dogs i know. Seemed to run around a lot more on the beach and general walks. It is worth a try , dogs like them you done have to hide it in their food.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

My friend uses the equine version on her horse and it's extreamly good stuff. I just give my Cromwell a cod liver oil tablet in the morning and glucosamine one in the evening. I use human cheap ones, so they have a low dose and for 15 years he's still extreamly spritely!!


----------

